# Rescued A Baby



## hedgejuliethog (May 6, 2013)

So I rescued a baby hedgehog today. He had poop matted into his quills, on his feet, and stuff up his nose. The previous owners didn't even feed the poor baby properly. They had weird long, log things for his food.

As soon as I got him home I gave him a bath and scrubbed the poop off him and set him down on my bed with a handful of hard, high quality cat food. He ate almost all of it in matter of seconds without even sniffing it, and now he is huddled in his tiny, tiny plastic drawer (that came with him) under a fleece blanket I gave him. (He previously had nothing to hide under at all.)

I do plan on giving him a bigger cage just as soon as I can get my hands on some coroplast.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh that poor little boy! :sad: Thank goodness you found him when you did. Sounds like he's going to like living with you! I hope he settles in nicely!


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Poor munchkin. Glad you rescued him.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh that poor poor baby! How terrible!!!! 

I am SO glad you saved him!!! Can't wait to see some pictures when he's ready!


----------



## Saca523 (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness, the poor baby. I am so glad that you found him and that he gets such a great new home. Good luck.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

do not just switch the foods, you should ween him onto the new food


----------

